# The turtle and the snails.



## red dog (Dec 31, 2014)

A turtle is going for a walk in Central Park when he is mugged by a gang of snails,

Someone hears his screams and calls the police who show up on the scene,

One of the cops asks him if he can identify his attackers,

The turtle say's "I don't know. It all happened so fast!"


----------



## hambone1950 (Jan 30, 2015)

:biggrin:...".............


----------



## fpmich (Feb 1, 2015)

Good one!

Hey!

Why did the Chicken cross the road?

.

.

.

.

.

.

 to show the Opossums it could be done.


----------

